# Raw Goat Milk



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are interested in helping further the effort to be able to sell raw goat milk from the farm in Texas, please click on the link below.

http://cottoneyeddoes.webs.com/sellrawgoatsmilk.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks, will get on it.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks so much Sandy. Hearing from people who are able to legally sell their milk from the farm without having to be Grade A is such a positive note to put before the legislature. We have to reassure them that people are not going to start keeling over dead if these laws are relaxed in Texas. Please forward this information to anyone you know of in Arkansas that has a positive story to share and get them to send a letter, too.
Thanks for your efforts.

Christine


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been contacted by someone in Missouri who suggested that we use their state law as a model also. So please include that in your letters if you would please as they are very favorable to our efforts.

Here is the link to the law.

http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-3.html#mo

Any of you who live in states that are allowed to sell raw goat's milk or cow's milk from you farm we want to hear from you. Please take a few minutes to type up a letter and forward it to me.

Thanks so much
Christine


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had several people contact me saying that so and so said there is no need to do anything right now since the Texas Legislature doesn't reconvene again until Jan. 2011. 

The reason we must act now is:

The Texas Legislature does reconvene again January, 2011. At that time bills will be presented and they will vote on them to make them into laws or not.

In order to have something to present to the legislature our representatives must begin now hearing from their constituents and doing research and compiling the data in order to draft a bill to be sent to the legislature. 

You can't wait until the last minute to present something because it will not be heard.

Mr. McReynolds office is wanting us to compile our data now. Like everything else in the government, this will take time to put together.

So don't delay. Please get your letters written and sent to me before November 18, 2009. They don't have to be fancy. Just your heart felt reason why you would like to be able to either sell raw goats milk from your farm or even letters from people who would like to be able to buy raw goat's milk.

Thanks,
Christine


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Your page won't open. 6:24 PM Nov 10


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Just an update on what went on at the last meeting Nov 9th so please send Christine your letters. 
http://farmandranchfreedom.org/content/raw-milk-regs


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine are on the way! 

YES! The work that is done in the Texas Legislature gets done BETWEEN sessions. During sessions, they are too busy partying and etc.

Used to be that in the Lyndon Johnson days, it was said that parents locked up their young daughters when the state legislature was in session in Austin. :help


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Anybody have a FORM LETTER ?

Please post it ....


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is what I sent so change it up make it your own then send it snail mail to Christine.

November 10, 2009

State Representative Jim McReynolds
Capitol Office
Room CAP 1 W.3
P.O. Box 2910
Austin, Texas 78768

RE: Raw Milk Sales in Texas

Dear Sir:

My name is Sondra Peterson, I have had Dairy Goats since 1994. Over these years I have learned a lot about caring for these great animals. I test my goats for disease every year. I do everything I can to assure that I have healthy, disease free animals. I produce lots of wonderful milk that I use for making cheese and soap and other bath products. However, I am finding it harder these days to justify being able to keep my precious goats. The price of feed has increased dramatically over the past few years. The cost of de-wormers, vaccines and testing has also increased. I am hereby requesting that Texas law regarding the sale of milk be changed to be more favorable toward the small dairy goat owners like me. 

There is no way that I could ever afford to put in a Grade A Dairy. I looked into this approximately 5 yrs ago and prices, even for licensing have gone up since then. I want to be able to maintain my way of life. I want to be able to have fresh clean milk that I can drink and that I can sell to the public. I have had doctors refer patients to me. I have even had a Doctor herself drive over 80 mile one way to pick up milk from me. It is a known fact that goat milk is good for the digestive tract. People who can’t drink cow’s milk can drink goat’s milk. Babies with digestive problems do better on goat’s milk than they do on cow’s milk or formula. I can’t help these people or be able to sustain my own milk supply unless I am able to sell enough milk to be able to purchase my feed. 

I even know of people driving from Dallas to AR so that they can legally purchase milk. 
Please help the small Texas Homesteader to sell from their farm. 

Please change the law in Texas to reflect a similar law that Arkansas
(ARKANSAS
Summary: 
Raw milk sales in Arkansas are illegal with one exception. Arkansas permits the sale of up to 100 gallons of raw goat milk per month directly to consumers on the farm where the milk is produced.
Arkansas Regulations
ARKANSAS DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH
ARKANSAS STATE BOARD OF HEALTH
RULES AND REGULATIONS PERTAINING TO GRADE "A" MILK AND MILK PRODUCTS
PART I. AUTHORITY.
The following Rules and Regulations for Grade "A" Milk and Milk Products are duly adopted and promulgated by the Arkansas State Board of Health pursuant to the authority expressly conferred by the laws of the State of Arkansas including without limitation Act 96 of 1913 as amended. (Ark. Code Ann. § 20-7-109) and Act 114 of 1941 (Ark. Code Ann. § 20-59-204).
PART II. PURPOSE AND STATEMENT OF POLICY.
The State Board of Health hereby finds and declares that uniform regulation is needed to govern the production, processing, labeling, and distribution of Grade "A" milk and milk products within the State of Arkansas. This regulation relating to Grade "A" milk and milk products shall be applicable throughout the State of Arkansas. No sanitary requirement of standard shall be imposed by a local regulation or ordinance which prohibits the sale of Grade "A" milk or milk products in Arkansas which are produced, processed, or distributed in accordance with the provisions of this regulation and which are under routine supervision of the Arkansas Department of Health. No sanitary requirements or standards contained in this regulation shall prohibit the sale of Grade "A" milk or milk products which are produced or processed under laws or ordinances or regulations of any government units outside the State of Arkansas which are substantially equivalent to the requirements of this regulation, and which are enforced with equal effectiveness in the opinion of the Arkansas State Board of Health, and further provided that said governmental units accepts Arkansas Grade "A" milk and milk products on a reciprocal basis. Except as otherwise provided herein or by law or regulation of the State Board of Health, this regulation shall be interpreted and enforced where applicable in accordance with the administrative procedures contained in the current Grade "A" Pasteurized Milk Ordinance recommendation of the U. S. Public Health Service, a copy of which shall be on file in the office of the Arkansas Milk Program of the Arkansas Department of Health.
Arkansas Code
Title 20. Public Health And Welfare.
Subtitle 4. Food, Drugs, and Cosmetics
Chapter 59. Milk And Dairy Products.
Subchapter 2. Regulation Of Manufacture And Sale Generally
20-59-248. Incidental sales of goat milk not prohibited.
(a) For purposes of this section, "incidental sales of goat milk" are those sales where the average monthly number of gallons sold does not exceed one hundred (100) gallons.
(b) The provisions of this subchapter shall not be construed to prohibit incidental sales of raw goat milk directly to consumers at the farm where the milk is produced or to preclude the advertising of incidental sales of goat milk.
History. Acts 1993, No. 816, § 1.
Missouri also has a law similar to AR. Why aren’t we able to sell up to 100 gallons of raw milk from our farm directly to the consumer without having to be a Grade A Dairy? Hundreds of Dairy Goat owners across the state of Texas are depending on you to be our voice. 

Thank you for your time in reading my letter.

Sincerely,

Sondra Peterson
964 Fox Lane
Azle, TX 76020
817 270 8528


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Very Good Sondra !
Thank You and I will get it in the mail Monday to Christine


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Christine- can you give us more information on what you are working on?

I guess I misunderstood what you were trying to accomplish with the Texas law change.
The idea that seemed to be under discussion was to be able to sell milk of any kind without a permit from the farm.
This is what is legal in Arkansas. By saying you wanted the laws to be more in line with Arkansas laws I assumed that is what you meant. 

The language in the proposed change of the law in the link posted is still requiring a Grade A permit.
What benefit is adding raw to the permit for the small goat farm?
This is no advantage to anyone who is not willing to go thru the permit process.

Does your collection of letters attempt to change this proposed language? 
Do you have additional proposed language to share?
How will they react to changes of changes that aren't approved yet?
Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Lee. That is how I read this link as well. Jennifer


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you need to look at Vermont's regulations pertaining to raw milk sales on the farm. It seems to me Christine, that this is what you are ultimately working towards.

VERMONT

Summary: 

On-farm sales of raw milk are legal. State law permits producers to sell up to 25 quarts of raw milk per day. The state has exempted farmers from needing a license to sell raw milk to the public and retail raw milk sales are subject to little regulatory oversight. The Vermont Department of Agriculture would not inspect any dairy operation that sells only retail raw milk.

Department policy prohibits advertising of raw milk sales. The state law permitting sales of raw milk on the farm does not extend to raw milk products.

Vermont Statutes
TITLE SIX Agriculture
PART 6. MILK AND MILK PRODUCTS
CHAPTER 151: SUPERVISION, INSPECTION AND LICENSING OF DAIRY OPERATIONS
Subchapter 1. General Provisions 

6 V. S. A. § 2672. Definitions

(5) "Milk handler" or "handler" is a person, firm, unincorporated association or corporation engaged in the business of buying, selling, assembling, packaging, or processing milk or other dairy products, for sale within or without the state of Vermont.

TITLE SIX Agriculture
PART 6. MILK AND MILK PRODUCTS
CHAPTER 151: SUPERVISION, INSPECTION AND LICENSING OF DAIRY OPERATIONS
Subchapter 3. Licensing and Inspection
ARTICLE 1. LICENSES 

6 V. S. A. § 2721. Handlers' licenses

(a) The secretary may classify and issue licenses to milk handlers to carry on milk handling businesses including, but not limited to, the purchase, distribution or sale of milk, processing or manufacturing of milk, bargaining and collecting for the sale of milk, and dealing in or brokering milk.

(b) A milk handler shall not transact business in the state unless the milk handler secures and holds a handler's license from the secretary.

TITLE SIX Agriculture
PART 6. MILK AND MILK PRODUCTS
CHAPTER 151: SUPERVISION, INSPECTION AND LICENSING OF DAIRY OPERATIONS
Subchapter 3. Licensing and Inspection
ARTICLE 1. LICENSES

6 V. S. A. § 2723. — Exemptions

Handlers' licenses shall not be required from the following persons:

(3) A person who produces and sells or offers for sale less than 25 quarts of milk in any one day, but in such case an inspection may be made and reasonable sanitary requirements shall be complied with.

I am in Virginia where it is illegal to sell any raw milk direct to the consumer. 

Jennifer


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lee
AR has an exclusion from the Grade A 
"For purposes of this section, "incidental sales of goat milk" are those sales where the average monthly number of gallons sold does not exceed one hundred (100) gallons"


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So you think that is what they want to write in? 
Get raw approved with permit first and then write in an exclusion for lesser amts?
Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I stand corrected, AR law does apply only to goat milk sales. Vermont is very similar in it's exemption, but cow and goat milk sales are permitted up to 25 quarts per day. Jennifer


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"The language in the proposed change of the law in the link posted is still requiring a Grade A permit.
What benefit is adding raw to the permit for the small goat farm?
This is no advantage to anyone who is not willing to go thru the permit process."

The law currently has provisions for a license to allow dairies that have jumped through the hoops and has more frequent and stringent testing to sell milk "raw for retail" directly to the consumer, ONLY at the point of production, ie the farm. The current discussion at the state capitol is to allow dairies that hold the "raw for retail" license to also be allowed to sell their milk via delivery routes and at farmers markets and other drop points. There is a great deal of misunderstanding about the discussion currently underway. They are not asking for raw milk to be able to be sold with no licensing provision whatsoever across the board and I am not sure where this misunderstanding came in.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Qvrfullmidwife said:


> The law currently has provisions for a license to allow dairies that have jumped through the hoops and has more frequent and stringent testing to sell milk "raw for retail" directly to the consumer, ONLY at the point of production, ie the farm. The current discussion at the state capitol is to allow dairies that hold the "raw for retail" license to also be allowed to sell their milk via delivery routes and at farmers markets and other drop points. There is a great deal of misunderstanding about the discussion currently underway. They are not asking for raw milk to be able to be sold with no licensing provision whatsoever across the board and I am not sure where this misunderstanding came in.


Thank you LeeAnne. I have been following the proposed change to the current Raw for Retail permit and I would have loved to make it to the meeting earlier this month in Austin but unfortunately it didn't work out.

I've been very confused by this thread because I've not been aware of any proposed change to the Raw Milk laws involving abandoning the "raw for retail" permit for small herds. I've also been scratching my head about the legal vs illegal talk because it is already legal to sell raw milk and raw milk products in Texas with a permit. I thought I had missed some important legislation.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Link to essay about changes being proposed.

http://www.westonaprice.org/federalupdate/aa2009/26feb09.html


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> I am not sure where this misunderstanding came in.


Thanks for that clarification- I became confused because I did not know they were working on that and was only aware of Christine's effort which was stated as an attempt to bring the law in line with Arkansas. 
Lee


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you for the link Alice  I thought that the proposed changes in the link ie; making it more difficult to sell raw milk as a permitted facility, have already been turned down and they are now in the process of gathering information to consider allowing off the farm sales for permitted dairies through farmers markets, deliveries and drop points.

...but then I haven't had my coffee yet...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hoping Christine will come on and clarify things a bit....


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"I thought that the proposed changes in the link ie; making it more difficult to sell raw milk as a permitted facility, have already been turned down and they are now in the process of gathering information to consider allowing off the farm sales for permitted dairies through farmers markets, deliveries and drop points."

This is exactly what is happening. Anything other that you are hearing is NOT what is really being discussed. There is also adjunct discussion about cheese making regarding standardizing pasteurizing requirements as well as whether cheesemakers must get their milk from licensed dairies but the milk proposal being discussed is strictly a proposal to allow Grade A Raw for Retail Dairies to sell their products at sites other than the farm, excluding retail establishments such as stores. For more accurate info and details contact Judith at Farm and Ranch freedom alliance. http://farmandranchfreedom.org/content/Texas-status


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you LeeAnne, for a moment there I was afraid I'd been asleep at the wheel :lol . I've been trying to keep up with all the proposed legislation (both state and federal) but they make it so hard!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

What I would like to see is the small scale dairy goat farmers be able to sell up to 100 gallons per month of raw goat milk from their farm without a grade A license. This is like the Arkansas law. This is what I have been discussing with McReynold's office. That is the reason it is so important to get the letters in asking that we be able to sell some of our milk wthout being Grade A. The more people we hear from the more powerful our voice will be. If it works in Arkansas then why can't it work here. It would be wonderful if there were no limit but that is sort of a far reach from what we have now. 

Thank you for the letters I have received to support our cause. Everyone else come on and get your letters written and get them sent in.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Well certainly I would like that too, Chris but in truth...that is NOT what is being discussed in the meetings right now. Right now they are discussing the proposal to allow licensed dairies to sell in select places other than only on the farm.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I am saying that this is what has been discussed between myself and Mr. McReynold's office. I think if you are a Grade A licensed dairy you should be able to sell milk anywhere you like.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with having both changes, more talk about the sales of goat milk is better. I think it's safer for the public to get their products on the farm, grade A or not...once you start toteing raw milk around who is going to make sure the milk stays at correct temps? Same things with cheese really, although it is mostly a pasteurized product. Having a similar milk reg like Arkansas has always been what we have wanted, it is not what Grade A dairy licence holders have wanted, but we certainly have always been the bug in their ear. There is just more move right now for the later. By having the temp restrictions like they used to enforce for Debby Fritz, that are in the law now, who had to deliver her milk in a refridgerated truck, will side line nearly all raw or pasteurised milk products sold off the farm for most, so although they may placate you with changes to the regs those without money to have generators and fridges, or trucks with refers, there is not way for most to get their products to market legally once again. 

As many loop holes as we have, they have more that they can enforce that they are not even enforcing now.

This is not a new discussion, it's one that has been going on the 23 years I have had goats.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

"This is not a new discussion, it's one that has been going on the 23 years I have had goats."
Exactly!!! They also have made threats and done their little "sting" operations for decades. They do manage to scare some people into selling out or going into hiding. I can remember back in the 80"s when they threatened a $10,000 fine and/or 2 years in jail!!! Lots of people jumped overboard then - never heard if anyone "paid the piper" or not, but for a long time, it was hard to find goat's milk anywhere!!!
Our society now has the idea that everything has to be sterilized, use antibacterial soaps, pasteurize, etc. and we have a very sickly society. Back in my grandparent's days, my parent's days and even in my growing up years, we ate and drank food produced on the farm, and just didn't worry about getting sick or dying from "raw" stuff. We ate dirt, ate goat feed, and a lot of other crazy stuff and we stayed healthy. I fully believe that exposure to some germs is good for you and you can build up immunities - "natural vaccination program"!!!
Even when I was going through Cancer treatment in 2002, the doctors and nurses wouldn't allow me to take any supplements nor eat anything raw. But, I drank raw goat's milk and took supplements anyway, and it didn't kill me!!! The Chemo literally wiped my blood out - had many units of blood, blood builder shots, etc. My counts went to nothing. The milk gave me strength, when I was too weak to raise my hand up.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> Even when I was going through Cancer treatment in 2002, the doctors and nurses wouldn't allow me to take any supplements nor eat anything raw. But, I drank raw goat's milk and took supplements anyway, and it didn't kill me!!! The Chemo literally wiped my blood out - had many units of blood, blood builder shots, etc. My counts went to nothing. The milk gave me strength, when I was too weak to raise my hand up.


Janie, I truly believed it saved your life. What if you had not of used the raw milk? Thank goodness you are here to tell the tale! I know when my stomach is upset, or my blood pressure is giving me problems, the first thing I want is the raw milk. The good bacteria and calcium do the trick! I can feel a change wthin minutes.

Sheryl


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your letters. They have all been forwarded under coverletter to Mr. McReynolds' office. Now we wait. I would suggest that we prepare to make another push right after the first of January. This time everyone will have time to get a follow up letter written and those who wanted to send in a letter and felt they didn't have time will have time to do so. 

Thanks again and cross your fingers we hear something favorable.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"Lots of people jumped overboard then - never heard if anyone "paid the piper" or not, but for a long time, it was hard to find goat's milk anywhere!!!"

Our inspector says no, no one has been actually fined or penalized and had it stand up. Debby Fritz had lots of bad luck, some of which may have included over zealous inspectors but ultimately what did her business in (from what I have gathered) was a series of unbelievably rotten luck including natural disasters, fires, incompetent employees and difficulties with feed mills, etc.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

It's always good to keep trying, as we dont have nothing to loose and everything to gain .... I will keep trying and I dont even want to sell milk however I have people with sick kids that are desperate for raw milk and older people that want raw milk for health reasons so I hope this bill passes ,Thanks Chris for your help .


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

You're welcome. I don't mind fighting for something that I believe in. There are things worth fighting for and sometimes it takes a gathering of like minded people to stand together to make things happen. You know a lot of people blame politicians for things that are wrong in our country when in fact a lot of the responsibility for their poor choices lye with the people they are suppose to serve. If they never hear from us how do they know what we (the people who voted them into office) want?


----------

